# Help with DCC



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

I currently run a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra contoller to run my HO DCC train. I purchased an Aristocraft Dash 9 G scale engine many years ago and just got it set up for the first time. I am using a USA 10 amp DC controller to power the train. I would like to add sound to the G scale engine and want to know if the Zephyr Extra will handle the larger engine? If not, what would I need to operate the sound board in the Dash 9? Would a larger DCC controller be needed? Would the DCC controller be able to power a train that is originally set up for DC?

thanks
John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Zephyr would be push to run a large diesel. It would need a DCC decoder installed. If you stay with Digitrax you will need to up grade to a 8 AMP system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Two things wrong, only 3 amps (marginal for Dash 9) and output voltage 13 volts (way too low for Large Scale DCC).

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

DCC in large scale would be a minimum of 18 volts for slow engines (old style steam) but 24 volts is needed for fast steam and modern diesels.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually USAT 2 axle diesels are fine speed wise on 18v, Aristo are not, the 3 axle trucks and the GP40.

Greg


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

For those of you that may benefit from the information, I emailed Digitrax and received message below.

"You could continue to use you Zephyr Xtra as a command station and add a DB200 8 amp booster for your G scale. Your DC power source could be used as a power supply to power the DB200"

Assuming the DB200 doesn't have a power supply, so the recommendation to use my 10 amp DC controller to power it would be the way Digitrax is suggesting to hook it up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, but a 10 amp power supply, not a controller. You do not want a variable power system as is used to run DC trains.

You want a regulated fixed voltage power supply.

Greg


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, but a 10 amp power supply, not a controller. You do not want a variable power system as is used to run DC trains.
> 
> You want a regulated fixed voltage power supply.
> 
> Greg


 
My USA 10amp DC controller has accessory outputs. Can I not use this as the power source? I believe the DB200 can accept AC or DC as its power input supply.

thanks
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I want you to focus on the word "regulated"... 

This means the voltage stays constant irrespective of the load. It makes a big difference in how things run. Let's leave it at that, for now, i.e. you take my word as an experienced DCC user.

A regulated DC supply can be had for 50 to 60 dollars, so it is foolish, yes foolish, to not spend the money and have poor results in your DCC system.

Greg


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I want you to focus on the word "regulated"...
> 
> This means the voltage stays constant irrespective of the load. It makes a big difference in how things run. Let's leave it at that, for now, i.e. you take my word as an experienced DCC user.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. I am rethinking my idea to convert my existing engine to DCC. Would like to find a good turn key system to purchase, without having to buy all the pieces to make my old Aristrocraft make sound. Can you direct me on a new G scale diesel engine that already has the DCC board and sound as well as a controller that is already set up to handle the power requirements of the G scale engine?

To make my Aristocraft DCC, it seems I would need to find a bunch of aftermarket pieces, like sound system, DCC board, DCC controller booster, etc. Would rather buy something more turn key.

thanks in advance,
John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking for standalone sound systems, then Phoenix, Dallee, and MyLocoSound will be your best bets. Phoenix has long been the gold standard for standalone sound boards (~$200). Dallee's boards are about half the price, but sound good. They also just upgraded their boards, so they could sound even better now. (I believe that upgrade came with an "upgrade" in cost, too, so they may not be quite "half" of the Phoenix.) MyLocoSound is mostly an analog sound board, so if you're looking for something that sounds exactly like a Dash-9, it's going to come up short. 

All three will work on analog DC track power, and all three allow for magnets in the track to trigger bell and whistle sounds. (You will have to run magnetic reed switches to points on the Dash-9 where they can be triggered by the magnets.)

Later,

K


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

An inexpensive regulated power supply can be found on Amazon. 24v 15A for less than $24 delivered (prime). I have two of these, one for the DCS, and one for the booster. They have a potentiometer to adjust the voltage. I set mine to just under 20v because Digitrax was dumping extra voltage as heat and tripping the thermal protection. Link: http://amzn.com/B00ANFJ26U










As far as buying a new loco with sound and DCC decoder already built in, I am happy with my Piko Mogul. Just be caeful of the terminology that some manufactures use like DDC READY. http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...O-38214-D-RGW-Mogul-Loco-Tender-Sound-Smoke-/


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I can not think of a American diesel that comes with DCC ready to go. Aristo with the plug and play socket would be on of the easier ones to convert.

Piko makes several steam engines with DCC and sound ready out of the box. They may work on your existing system, but you will need to move up to more amps and volts in the future. I also have the regulated DC power supplies that Greg is talking about. 

We can set you up with Digitrax or NCE for a system with more power.


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Not having good luck finding G scale Diesel engines with DCC board and sound already installed. 

If I only want sound, is there another option than converting engine to DCC? Possibly a sound board that can use the track power and be operated remotely?

thanks
John


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Treeman said:


> I can not think of a American diesel that comes with DCC ready to go. Aristo with the plug and play socket would be on of the easier ones to convert.
> 
> Piko makes several steam engines with DCC and sound ready out of the box. They may work on your existing system, but you will need to move up to more amps and volts in the future. I also have the regulated DC power supplies that Greg is talking about.
> 
> We can set you up with Digitrax or NCE for a system with more power.


Thanks, I will visit your store tonight when I get home from the office. Will contact you with questions.

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

John, see my post earlier about Phoenix, Dallee, and MyLocoSound. They'll work in an analog DC environment.

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB makes the F7A diesel in the Santa Fe scheme and it is definitely DCC. LGB MTS is DCC!! White pass loco is DCC
Also the 2555 in Southern Pacific version, new this year is DCC.

Not a lot of chioces, but there are diesels made with DCC ready to go and there is a set of LGB warbonnets on the shelf at trainli.

Note that some of the LGB diesels can be upgraded to DCC with a plugin unit from LGB and the Genisis does not even have to be dissembled to do this. Unfortunately the Jenny is not in production.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

You are receiving great advice. If you want do DCC, sell Digitrax to the HO/N scale guys and go to Greg E website and review. I would go with the NCE Pro 10amp wireless set for around $600. Another good option would be the Piko (5amp) wireless set up. Look for QSI Aristo power/sound decoder that is plug n play for current engine. Dan makes some great suggestions on the LGB diesels as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe we have gotten off track?

Get another booster for the Zephyr and it will run G scale DCC.

Volts and amps on Zephyr too low for G scale.

There is no sound board in a Dash 9 stock.

Greg




JohnnnyB said:


> I currently run a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra contoller to run my HO DCC train. I purchased an Aristocraft Dash 9 G scale engine many years ago and just got it set up for the first time. I am using a USA 10 amp DC controller to power the train. I would like to add sound to the G scale engine and want to know if the Zephyr Extra will handle the larger engine? If not, what would I need to operate the sound board in the Dash 9? Would a larger DCC controller be needed? Would the DCC controller be able to power a train that is originally set up for DC?
> 
> thanks
> John


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnnnyB said:


> Not having good luck finding G scale Diesel engines with DCC board and sound already installed.
> 
> If I only want sound, is there another option than converting engine to DCC? Possibly a sound board that can use the track power and be operated remotely?
> 
> ...


All new MTH One-Gauge diesels being the F7's & Dash-8's have ProtoSounds 3 (PS3) that are DCC compatible. PS3 loco's feature sound, smoke, remote operating couplers etc.


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Sent an email to a company I found on the web, RCS of New England. They responded with a considerable amount of information and will provide a kit for my engine. 10 amp Raillinx 900, Phoenix sound board with speaker, all wiring harness and charging socket, 4.4 amp 18.5v lipo and charger. Going to give them a call to get more info.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to argue with you, but would you mind sharing the throught processes you went through to give up DCC even though you have your system, and go to battery?

Are you just going to only run one loco ever?

Greg


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Not to argue with you, but would you mind sharing the throught processes you went through to give up DCC even though you have your system, and go to battery?
> 
> Are you just going to only run one loco ever?
> 
> Greg


 I am not giving up on DCC. I still run my HO engine on DCC and enjoy it. A couple things turned me to battery power. I've been flying RC jets and planes off and on for over 35 years. I enjoy tinkering with electronics and building more than I do actually flying. The process of building and converting the engine to battery power sounds like a fun project. I get satisfaction out of taking something not designed for a specific use and making it work another way, such as DC track power to battery power.

I recently purchased 108 acres in Bailey, Colorado and am moving up there to build a home this summer. I plan on setting up a massive outdoor layout on a small portion of the land. Maybe purchase a few 1:1 train cars and store them on the property to create a Bed and Breakfast that guests can stay in the cars and enjoy the outdoor layout. All the engines I use outdoors will need to run on battery power, so feels like a good time to gain knowledge for use down the road. 

Doing some research now to find a reliable RC controller to run the trains. I believe some of the controllers will allow for control of multiple trains with the purchase of separate receivers/speed controls. Still a little new on the whole RC controller market for trains, but hope to get some advice from members here and my own research. Maybe I should start a new thread in the "Battery Powered Loco" section.

thanks,
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, it's always helpful to understand the decision process.

Yes, I would start a thread in the battery forum.

Regards, Greg


----------



## JohnnnyB (Jan 17, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Thank you, it's always helpful to understand the decision process.
> 
> Yes, I would start a thread in the battery forum.
> 
> Regards, Greg


 I also want to mention that I have been involved in the RC car and truck industry for over 15 years. I am the original creator and patent owner of www.rcptracks.com and www.rcpcrawlers.com which markets tracks and off road crawling trucks for small scale racing in over 35 countries around the world. I currently work closely with Kyosho, Japan on product designs for the 1/28th scale hobby industry. I've built mountain and racing displays for many large RC manufacturers at trade shows across the country. 

I've always been into some kind of RC whether be planes, jets, gliders, cars, heli's and trucks. Figures I would give RC trains a try.


----------

